# Strike Master blade exchange program



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

Has anyone done this? The reason I ask is that I recantly had got a 5" lazer with the Chinese blades (it cut like do do) so I called them and they said they would send me some swedish blades. I just got them today and they seem to be resharpend ones so I was wondering if the referbished one work as good as the new ones. My first lazer blades cut me up bad when I pulled it out the box by barley touching it these ones I just got not as sharp.
Thanks


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

I called and complained about my Chinese blades on my 6" they send me out some from the blade exchange as they were back ordered on the kits. She told me they were new i just needed to keep my bolts. Well i can drill 4 holes to some of the power augers around me 2 and thats no BS i think they need the blade exchange program. I thought 1 guy was going to burn his motor up before he got thru


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

yes i did last week
sold the 8 inch auger before i tried it
minnow bucket will trade a factory refurbish for 15 $ or buy resharpened for 8 $


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Jan 10, 2006)

How can I tell if I have the Chinese blades? Do they say made in China?

I had to buy a new strikemaster last year and it does not seem to cut like to old one.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

They will say made in china on the blade, when you call she is gonna want your serial # off the blades. I called last Tue. morning and UPS dropped off the new blades taped together not a kit Thur. afternoon I have drilled about 20 holes and they seem fine. I`m just glad it was the blades and not a bent augar. Mike


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

I emailed Strikemaster and they sent me new swedish blades no questions asked. They were taped together and thats it. They cut awsome. Im pretty sure the blades they sent me were new but if they were reconditioned I couldnt tell a difference. What gets me is why are they still putting the chinese ones on. Obviously they know there junk. Has anyone tried getting the chinese ones resharpend? Will they cut better if you do? I saved mine just to have some for a back up even though they cut like crap.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> How can I tell if I have the Chinese blades? Do they say made in China?
> 
> I had to buy a new strikemaster last year and it does not seem to cut like to old one.
> 
> Thanks!


Youll be able to read Made in Sweden on the bottom when you look, if you cant they are CHina blades and they say on the other side when you take them off.


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

Yep took mine out today and the referbs work good, but I only drilled a couple of holes. We will see, but should of got brand new ones and like stated earlier in the thread I hope that this is the end of the Chinese blades. I have got Strike Master augers for 10 years and would not want to change.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

i have the china made blades too. going out one last time today. ill be calling tommorow to order the new blades.


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

moosetracks you don't need to order them or pay for new ones they should replace them for free with one call, just take one of the blades off and grab the serial number its on the bottom of the blade along with the "made in china" part. Fast shipping too.


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

I have an auger that I got for Christmas and it doesn't seem to cut as advertised. So if they are made in Sweden then you should be able to read that without taking the blades off and if they are made in China then that is printed on the opposite side of the blade?


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Andrew B. said:


> I have an auger that I got for Christmas and it doesn't seem to cut as advertised. So if they are made in Sweden then you should be able to read that without taking the blades off and if they are made in China then that is printed on the opposite side of the blade?


Yes


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

I did not have to take my blades off to see that they were made in china......Strikemaster will probley give you a hard time until you give them the serial #s.... Then its oh! ok sir! your new ones will be mailed to you and you should have them in a few days....My new Sweedish blades cut like a dream!:smile-mad

I even got 2 sets of blades because they sent me the wrong ones the 1st time around.....They Admitted they made a mistake....I said no problem my partner will enjoy his free set


----------



## bluefin75 (Dec 30, 2007)

I just looked at my lazer hand auger 7" that I bought new this ice season and sure enough made in china. I'm not really happy to say the least. Of course strikemasters phone number is busy and their website says out of stock of all lazer blades. This is my second issue I've had with their products and I think I will never buy strikemaster again. I bought a power auger the nine inch triple in 04 and they discontinued that because of blade auger problems. They did replace it with a new 8" two blade but I had to pay $50 dollars for it. Now I'm sure I will have to pay for new blades for my seven inch soon. I sold my strikemaster power auger right before I bought this hand auger now does anyone want to buy my hand Auger? You'd think when you spend almost 100 dollars on a hand auger they wouldn't try to skimp and put cheap blades on it, boy I'm pissed, I guess I should head over to the forum thats meant for this!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

"Blue" I had no problem when I called last Tue morning, the lady was nice as could be, asked for the serial # and my address, apologized for the trouble and my blades were delivered Thur afternoon, they maybe reconditioned cause they were taped together not in a pkg. but so far I have drilled about 35 holes (way more than the first ones) and they cut fine. Mike


----------



## rothbling82 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine say nothing on the bottom (did not remove them from auger), so I'm assuming (hoping) they are the Swedish blades. Either way, cuts like a dream and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## lbck25 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sent an email on Sunday requesting the Swedish blades to replace the Chinese ones. Received an email today thanking me for the information on the Chinese blades and my new Swedish blades will be sent out.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

rothbling82 said:


> Mine say nothing on the bottom (did not remove them from auger), so I'm assuming (hoping) they are the Swedish blades. Either way, cuts like a dream and I couldn't be happier.


You have Chinese blades. I was pretty happy at first also, then i wasnt.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

The_Don said:


> You have Chinese blades. I was pretty happy at first also, then i wasnt.


Yep I got about 10 holes outta mine before they started sliding all over the hole, I seriously thought I had bent it but could`nt figure out how, I just hung it up and went back to my old Mora till I read about the China ones. I`m happy so far. Mike


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

bluefin75 said:


> I bought a power auger the nine inch triple in 04 and they discontinued that because of blade auger problems.


Could you elaborate on this ?
I have the 9" triple w/a 3 hp and that sumbitch screams !
Just curious as to what the problems were...
Thanx


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

So whats up with these chinese blades, Are they a softer metal or something? I got probably 10 holes before they started cutting bad. Are they worth saving them and resharpening or just junk them.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

I think maybe they are softer I actually chipped one of mine the inside corner on 1 knife for about 3/4" looks like a serrated knife. I did buy one of them hand sharpeners so i could use it for the weekend because i called on a Friday. It helped but there wasnt much moving around.


----------



## bluefin75 (Dec 30, 2007)

bloo gilz, Mine tore right thru the ice too at first. Usually the problems began after I would do a lot of moving around in really cold weather and I had ice build up that became very hard to remove from the blades. (I wasn't laying it in the snow either). I would actually have to put all my weight into it to get it to go. All I know is when I called strikemaster about getting new blades they said they had discontinued that model and had a lot of complaints. Anyone else have any issues with their 9" three blade, or four blade for that matter. I bet if you called strikemaster and talked to a tech they'd tell you what the issues with them were.


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

Hey BlueFin I copy that.
You're right, when it's really cold out the ice build-up can be a pain...
I guess as long as you can keep em clean, the less probs to be had..


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Anybody have a Chinese serial # that I could "borrow"...???:evil:


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I did the blade exchange two weeks ago and Stikemasters customer service was top notch very friendly and professional. I gave them my info on Tuesday and had my new blades on Friday.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> Anybody have a Chinese serial # that I could "borrow"...???:evil:


ill give ya mine she never even asked me just got my info and sent mine out.


----------



## bluefin75 (Dec 30, 2007)

Finally got hold of them and they are sending my new blades, glad I waited a day to call though I was about to tell them I was going to sell it and go buy another brand. I just hate it when you spend the extra money for a quality item and then they try to cut corners(on the most important part of the auger to boot). At least they are correcting it and I'll give them that. Back to the 9inch triple blade auger I think that the way it was desinged it had a tendency build up ice on the blades and it worked great in most conditions but I can tell you when it was wicked cold and I was drilling holes all day long I hated that thing. I bought an old jiffy power auger with a chipper blade and took the two out together a few times and the chipper blade never had that problem. Those three and four blade augers rip through the ice when clean but you almost need a heat gun with ya to keep them cleaned off.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

^ whatever bluefin...


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hmm I'll have to check mine on my lazer 5inch hand auger. I suspect that they are the chinese ones as I just got my auger about 6 months ago. My buddy checked his and he said that his say that they are from Finland and that you can see it with out taking off the blades. mine doesnt say anything so that also makes me suspect that they are the bad blades and lastly I have noticed that it takes more effort to cut a hole then it did when new and that the blades seem to "walk" at first. Still cuts decent but would be better when the new blades.

J-


----------



## bluefin75 (Dec 30, 2007)

Forgot to mention the other problem I've had with my power auger( Wives,sisters husband (stillfish) who thinks you need to pull the cord with all you got. Had to fix that one twice thnks stillfish. You are no longer allowed to put your hands on any of my augers. From now on when we are out together I will drill holes for you at a cost of $1 per hole. Bring a lot of 1$ dollar bills with you to higgins next weekend.:lol:


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Dont forget who put us on the smelt about 4 yrs ago....during the day...


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

while waiting for my new blades for 5 inch lazer i traded the chinese ones for resharpened sweden lazor for 10 $$ and they cut twice as good !
im favoring walking and using hand auger compared to dragging heavy power auger now !


----------



## rothbling82 (Jan 23, 2010)

lbck25 said:


> Sent an email on Sunday requesting the Swedish blades to replace the Chinese ones. Received an email today thanking me for the information on the Chinese blades and my new Swedish blades will be sent out.


did you list the serial number with the e-mail. How do you note if the blades were made in China?


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

rothbling82 said:


> did you list the serial number with the e-mail. How do you note if the blades were made in China?


seriously dude read the thread.


----------



## rothbling82 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry did my best, but I work for a living and didn't have tons of time to read each bit and piece..


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

jacktownhooker said:


> while waiting for my new blades for 5 inch lazer i traded the chinese ones for resharpened sweden lazor for 10 $$ and they cut twice as good !
> im favoring walking and using hand auger compared to dragging heavy power auger now !


Did you specify them to send you new ones? They sent me reconditoned from the factory to replace the Chinese ones. Yes they work but I would like new ones because I bought it new should get the same in return. I am thinking of contacting the company again and asking for new Swedish blades even if they have to be back ordered.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

JayJayMo said:


> Did you specify them to send you new ones? They sent me reconditoned from the factory to replace the Chinese ones. Yes they work but I would like new ones because I bought it new should get the same in return. I am thinking of contacting the company again and asking for new Swedish blades even if they have to be back ordered.


Post how that works out, I felt the same way as I only got about 10 holes outta the chinese blades but the reconditioned ones they sent me have gotten about 30 holes and work fine but how far would new ones get me??


----------

